# Can You Play The Harmonica?



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I can't, but I've decided to learn!







I've been wondering what to do with my time whilst I'm off and, so far, all Mrs.c Cammy's ideas have been wholly unsatisfactory (painting/decorating, etc).

I can play the drums, but can't read music. Having read a bit about it, it seems that's not going to be a barrier.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Good luck Cammy - What does the Mrs think of your idea compared to the decorating?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Good luck Cammy.









That certainly is a strange, but interesting, choice. I think my family would finally give up on me if I was to take up the harmonica. Good job I don't want to.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Good luck cammy, I hope you master it, without upsetting too many neighbours.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> Good luck cammy, I hope you master it, without upsetting too many neighbours.


I used to, but being out of practice for years. You got one with chords?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> Good luck Cammy - What does the Mrs think of your idea compared to the decorating?


I'll let you know when she finds out!









It a diatonic major in C Paul (ooh, almost sounds like I know what I'm talking about.....but I don't!)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck Cammy - What does the Mrs think of your idea compared to the decorating?
> ...


Best way- long as you sound like you know your stuff.

I was told if it has 2 rows of holes it has chords.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

This is the puppy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sounds a daft idea to me.







It makes a horrible noise and your kids will be embarassed.









Top three worst instruments

1. Harmonica

2. Pan Pipes (Especially Christmas pan pipes)

3. Bagpipes


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> This is the puppy


Where?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Sounds a daft idea to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah you no soul







Don't knock it till you tried it.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Sounds a daft idea to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4. The Chicago Piano


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

chris l said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a daft idea to me.
> ...


5. The Recorder

Alasdair


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a daft idea to me.
> ...


Are you aiming to have duet with your other wind instrument?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the puppy
> ...


Weird! Anyhow, here...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


No point. It wouldn't sound that good seeing as I sit on it 24/7


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


I think that would lead to some heavily blocked reeds ('follow-through' being the major hazard of such an activity)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> No point. It wouldn't sound that good seeing as I sit on it 24/7


I got puddled mup Paul, it is Cammy who is having wind instrument problems









Don't blow too hard Cam


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Sounds a daft idea to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoli Sport! Come on mark, all you need is a harmonica and a small plastic crate with holes in...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

A man parks his car in a rough part of town with two accordions on the back seat, forgetting to lock the back door.

When he returns, there are three accordions.

What's the difference between a road-killed skunk and a road-killed accordian player?

The skid marks in front of the skunk.

What is a gentleman?

Somebody who knows how to play the accordion, but doesn't.

What's the range of an accordion?

Twenty yards if you've got a good arm!

What is the difference between an accordion player and a terrorist?

Terrorists have sympathisers.

What's the difference between an onion and an accordion?

No-one cries when you chop up an accordion.










Source: http://www.cyder.demon.co.uk/comic.htm


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Sounds a daft idea to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't there a nice old definition of a gentleman as being someone who can play the bagpipes, but doesn't?









Where does that leave a Scot with a harmonica?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a daft idea to me.
> ...


Well if he happens to be a member of Her Majesty`s constabulary & he play`s it to to a suspect while they are helping him with his inquires, probably in deep shit with Amnesty International







:lol:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Not even a wee bit Stevie Wonder Mark?

Haven't heard





 one for years!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

At least you can learn it / play it sitting down


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Not even a wee bit Stevie Wonder Mark?
> 
> Haven't heard
> 
> ...


Go back to the doctor pal, first you want to me a harmonica player and now you think you are black.







You won't look as cool as Stevie Wonder and you know it.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

MarkF said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Not even a wee bit Stevie Wonder Mark?
> ...


True, true, but does _Stevie _know how cool he looks either?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Should have gotten a "Chromatic" harmonica Cammy! That's the one with the twiddly bit on the end that you can wiggle in and out. Total crap mind, specially if you can't play it, but looks really cool and professional does that!









Wait for the CD guys "Cammy plays WIS favourites"









Track 1 ) My Grandfathers Clock

Track 2 ) Engle-and Swings {like a pendulum do, Bobbies on bi-sickels two by two}

Track 3 ) Time after Time

Track 4 ) Doctor Who theme (from a Police box near you}

Track 5 ) Hickory Dickory Dock

Track 6 ) Rock around the Clock

Track 7 ) Nine to Five (Duet with Dolly Parton)

Track 8 ) Give me five minutes More (Old one that - ask yer faither)

Track 9 ) Slow boat from China (for Alpha fans)

Track 10) Someone to watch over me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I did try and learn a few years ago, funnily I learnt Auld Lang Syne.

Diatonic means it's just in one key, C being the most popular esp to begin with, In Blues Harp you can force it to play in other keys but that is tricky.

If you get good the 710 should see the benefit in the improved strength of your tongue muscles


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> I can't, but I've decided to learn!


If you're serious about learning diatonic harp, invest in this.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Good luck with the harmonica Cammy, whilst I don't mind their sound, I've always regarded them primarily as devices for collecting saliva.









A.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

potz said:


> Are we talking about a harmonica (mouth organ) or an accordion (squeezebox) here?


Us sweaty socks would call it 'the moothy'







but, yes it's the harmonica potz.

In my head I'm thinking 'when the levee breaks' and you shook me' though I suppose the chances of me ever playing like that are slim to ****!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

potz said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Potz might be in Germany, but man, he fair knows the patter, eh 'n that?









Wacky Backy and wee tokes? Wonder where he learned all that stuff - personal experiences in the Gallowgate or Govan Cross? AnyonE for a wee Buckie and a deep fried Mars bar?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

potz said:


> Are we talking about a harmonica (mouth organ) or an accordion (squeezebox) here?


Well, MarkF listed the top three worst instruments...

1. Harmonica

2. Pan Pipes (Especially Christmas pan pipes)

3. Bagpipes

I disagree. The accordian should be #1.

The harmonica is cool.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> The harmonica is cool.


Maybe in Billings, Montana or Lincoln, Nebraska they are, but not in the UK







Bit like Harleys


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

MarkF said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > The harmonica is cool.
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Harleys


Ditch pumps with wheels........


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Harleys
> 
> 
> Ditch pumps with wheels........


Sounds better than an accordion.

Contrary to popular belief, a stock Harley Davidson quietly purrs when it leaves the factory due to emission/noise regulations. If you want it loud and wish to gain a bit of power, you have to chuck the stock pipes and replace 'em.

It's kinda like buying an expensive Rolex with a crap bracelet. Oh wait...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mel said:


> AnyonE for a wee Buckie and a deep fried Mars bar?


There was a question on that egg heads crap the other day, "which devonian tonic is known as 'wreck-the-hoose juice' in Glasgow?"

Thanks to this forum and a song posted by Cammy about a year ago I knew the answer, unlike the contestants (not the eggheads) on the telly!

the power of rlt!


----------

